# itchy bumps on legs



## sophie22

has anyone else had this? they look like insect bites, but im sure they arent, the itching is driving me mad. they have been there only a couple of days so far?? my arms at the back were itching first off but im not sure if there are bumps on there


----------



## MommaCupcake

I don't know if this is a pregnancy related issue or not but I am in the same boat - on my legs and on the backs of my arms


----------



## hollyrose

i had this when i was expecting my daughter on my legs but i didn't get it until maybe 7 months. doctor said it was allergy but within a few weeks of having my baby it dissappeared. i put it down to the fluid in my legs which caused them to swell up. couldn't take anyhting for it just had to wait for it to go away. but it drove me mad!


----------



## MommaCupcake

I have noticed that my skin is much drier since becoming pregnant, maybe it is some sort of rash due to dryness?


----------



## wishiwas

It is so weird that you asked this question! I had that with my previous pregnancy! It was all over my legs and abdomen. Your skin while pregnant is very sensitive, so I chalked it up to laundry detergent. I switched detergents but that didn't help. I just waited it out lol.


----------



## BlackBerry25

I have it too. Down my arms and on my stomach!


----------



## heatherthom

I know I'm late in responding to this thread but just happened to come across it so I thought I'd share. I had an itchy rash on my arms and legs (like really itchy - looked like small insect bites all over the back of my legs and arms) right before I got pregnant and it turns out, I am allergic to the DHA in some prenatal vitamins. 

My doc tried me on various types of DHA and I would be fine for about 3 weeks, then once it built up in my system, I would get this terrible rash. If I stopped the DHA, the rash would go away in about a week.

I now take a prenatal vitamin without DHA (and I'm 32 weeks pregnant) and I haven't had the rash since. I just try to eat foods fortified with DHA and that hasn't caused a problem.

I keep thinking - how awful it would have been if I had started the DHA at the same time I found out I was pregnant because I'm sure the doctors would have dismissed the rash as "just typical of pregnancy." Meanwhile, it was soooo itchy and horrible.

If you just started taking DHA recently because you found out you are pregnant and you are breaking out in a rash, try taking a vitamin without it. And as I mentioned, it took at least 3 weeks for the DHA to build up in my system before I started getting those bumps.


----------



## kosh

this is an old thread, but was wondering if anyone had a similar experience?

i've been having an itchy rash on the back of my legs that comes and goes apparently without a reason. at first i thought they were insect bites, but realise now that it has to be something else, as it is always in both legs and in the same place (mainly at the back of the knee) and also i think the bumps appear _after_ i scratch. 

i started to wonder if this might even be cholestasis?


----------



## Froggi

I started getting a rash around 5 to 6 weeks pregnant. At 8 weeks I had my appointment with my OB and showed them the rash. They said it's RARE but some women get PUPPS which is a pregnancy rash early in pregnancy. Typically it starts around 30 to 35 weeks along. It's all over my belly and arms and legs and itches horribly. They said they would be able to prescribe Benedryl once I'm 14 weeks but until then I have to wait it out with creams etc. It's driving me bunkers! I cannot stop scratching. But, it might be what is wrong with you aswell.


----------



## maybe11

If its PUPPS, theres a 70% chance you re carrying a boy!


----------



## BeachComber

I had a PUPP rash with my daughter that started in the third trimester and was horrible. Sooooo itchy and red, all over my arms and tummy area. It went away after she was born.

With this pregnancy, one of the first weird symptoms that I had way before getting a bfp was a really awful rash on my arms and legs...it almost looked like acne but was itchy too. It went away when I was about 6 or 7 weeks.


----------



## Froggi

maybe11 said:


> If its PUPPS, theres a 70% chance you re carrying a boy!

Yeah, I've read that too. I am hoping for a girl though. If I have a boy I won't be upset though...I just want a healthy baby. But my heart wants a girl lol.


----------



## lana1989

:O i have this problem one of my legs was very itchy beginning of last week and i itched them that much that now theyve turned to scabs im convinced its not insect bites because nobody else has any resemblance of bites and its only on one leg and i did think maybe it was from using my epilator but then again its only on one leg! but its itchy as anything and beginning to drive me mad now!! 
Any help would be greatly recieved! :)
Lana


----------



## Siuan

I've been getting something like this for years, but it does seem worse since getting pg. I have no idea what causes mine, but it starts with an itch, which I can't help but scratch. That then turns into red (white if you push on it) lumpy bumps which itch like crazy. 

I was taking an antihistamine once a day to keep it at bay until bfp. Now I am still taking the tablets - Benadryl or similar (with doctor's say so) but as infrequently as possible. It's working out to perhaps one every other couple of days. I hate taking them, but I cannot survive with that rash. It really is completely overwhelming. 

I get it on my hands, back, bum, legs, stomach and feet. Ugh.


----------



## JuicyMoe_T

I Just Got Pregnant & Im About 8 Weeks Along . I Haven't Had Eczema In About 2 Years . Now I Have Eczema Again On My Stomach . I Shave My Legs & I Never Get Razor Bumps But Today After I Shaved , I Noticed That My Legs Were Very Itchy . It Appears To A Bumpy Rash All The Way Down Both Of My Legs . I Know They're Not Razor Bumps Cause They're Red & Everywhere . I Just Want A Answer Cause My Body Isn't The Same Anymore & To Be Honest , I'm Scared


----------



## BBYfever

I have itchy bumps on my legs too, really thought it was razor burn... But I have never had such bad razor burn!!!


----------

